# Don't try this at home! Sulcatas on the Honor System



## Lauraryan (Aug 4, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGp2bvfIdE0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPzooUXs3SM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbf3fN64a78


----------



## Tom (Aug 4, 2013)

I don't think crossing my fingers and knocking on wood is how I'd like to keep mine contained.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Aug 4, 2013)

You have very nice torts there! But, I don't get the honor system thing...it seems silly to risk losing your tortoises by not having a proper fence. Is there a reason you don't use a sturdier fence? I promise I'm not trying to be mean! I'm just very confused...


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 4, 2013)

They must be very contented to not try pushing their boundaries. I remember another member who had sulcatas that also never tried escaping from what most of us would consider flimsy fencing.


----------



## Tom (Aug 4, 2013)

Well it is a very nice enclosure in a great climate, with lots of fantastic grazing, but man, if they ever decide to go, they will be gone.


----------



## LeopardTortLover (Aug 4, 2013)

Dont think I'll be trying the honour system either! Although mines so lazy I doubt he'd get far anyway. I notice your dog in the video... I hope you've read this thread... 

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-45850.html


----------



## wellington (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm wondering are these the op's torts or just found this on YouTube?


----------



## LeopardTortLover (Aug 4, 2013)

*Re: RE: Don't try this at home! Sulcatas on the Honor System*



wellington said:


> I'm wondering are these the op's torts or just found this on YouTube?



The forum username matches that of the YouTube username so I'm guessing they are hers? Op can you clarify?


----------



## mike taylor (Aug 4, 2013)

They are some beautiful sulcatas for sure. 

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## wellington (Aug 4, 2013)

LeopardTortLover said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering are these the op's torts or just found this on YouTube?
> ...



Thanks, I didn't even see that. Probably is hers then.


----------



## thatrebecca (Aug 4, 2013)

It looks like sulcata heaven there, but much of rural Louisiana looks like sulcata heaven, doesn't it? Mightn't they wander? If I were that female I'd hightail it to some male-free peace and quiet.


----------



## Baoh (Aug 4, 2013)

That looks like a nice chunk of land for them. Not sure if they will always abide by the "honor system", but if it works well for you, then cool. Most of mine are surprisingly gentle about their fencing. I do have one troublemaker, though.


----------



## sibi (Aug 4, 2013)

My sullies are wanderers. I would definitely lose mine if I didn't have barriers. I hope you keep us updated on these because I'd be interested in any news of their disappearance, if ever they decided to wander off. However, to your credit, it's remarkable that you can have an honor system with your sullies.


----------

